# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Winamp 5.58 Full (2010)

## Denis3410

Программа позволяет работать с файлами в форматах MP3, OGG, AAC, WAV, MOD, XM, S3M, IT, MIDI и т.д., поддерживает воспроизведение видео (AVI, ASF, MPEG, NSV), имеет большое количество настроек и параметров, обладает возможностью смены скинов, имеет хороший модуль визуализации, медиа-библиотеку и т.д. Популярный медиаплеер от AOL/Nullsoft с большим диапазоном возможностей. В отдельных представлениях и подробных описаниях функций Winamp не нуждается. Стоит сказать, что Winamp поддерживает большинство форматов аудио и видео-файлов, может конвертировать mp3 файлы из обычных музыкальных CD и записывать их на компьютер. Кроме того, Winamp может прожигать CD-диски на пишущем приводе и т.д.

*Название:* Winamp 5.58 full
*Разработчик:* Nullsoft
*Год:* 2010
*Версия:* 5.58
*Язык интерфейса:* мультиязычный + русский
*Таблетка:* не требуется
*Размер:* 11.2 mb
*Скачать Winamp 5.58 Full* 
*turbo.to
Depositfiles.com
Sibit.net*

----------


## Kond666kov

http://www.jetune.ru/us2879326 а музон здесь!

----------

